# you know u r afish geek when revived



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

you ask your kids not to turn on the bathroom light in the middle of the nite so they don't shock the betta's........


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

when you ask your company not to flip up the foot of the recliner in case it hits the tank....


----------



## Tanks 4 Tots (Apr 21, 2010)

When you feed your fish before your family,...read your fish a bed time story,...When you use a Theodor Seuss Geisel's (AKA Dr. Suess) book title about fish as your screen name...lol...sorry for the dig...

Dean


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

hey.......lol


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

When you spend more on fish supplies than you do on clothing for yourself.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

When you've accidentally left the toilet seat up, and you're female.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

When your fish is sick and u stay home to look after him


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahaha! 2 funny.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> When you spend more on fish supplies than you do on clothing for yourself.


x2 . I can't remember the last time i bought a new pair of jeans.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

^LOL, I need new shoes, but am going to Charles's for fish tomorrow instead of the mall.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

-When you go downtown after a rough week to spend a little money on yourself you come out of it with an aquatic plant, a piece of driftwood and a BN pleco instead of shoes, bags and makeup.

-Your mag-float, bubble counter and heater come in the mail and sadly this is the highlight of your day.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

When you don't let people look in your fridge because it's full of either frozen fish food or live blackworms (or dead fish you can't bring yourself to toss!!)


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

BullDog said:


> When you've accidentally left the toilet seat up, and you're female.


how does that make sense


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

^ lol, it does if you pour dirty fish water into your toilet


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

When ur first credit card purchase is a new tank..lol


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

when you have more spare tanks than spare socks...


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

every number you come across, you try to figure out what that L# pleco is.


----------



## fish dork (Apr 21, 2010)

when the exciting part of vacations out of town is finding new fish stores and checking hardware places for DIY parts...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

When people floods you with pm's or leave a txt msg or phone and ask question about a certain fish when Google is available instead but they don't wanna use it anyway.

Please just use Google there are lots of info or post it in the forums.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

When you purchase big Rubbermaid containers not for storing your kids' toys or clothes but for your aquariums make-up water and you need to mark a pail "for aquarium use only."


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

When you realise you wouldn't need your second job if you didn't keep fish.


----------

